# NEWS ABOUT BURGEN BREAD.



## ukjohn (Jul 12, 2017)

*For those of you that like Burgen Soya and Linseed bread. You might like to know that Iceland Stores have it on offer at 50p a loaf at the moment.

John.*


----------



## Amigo (Jul 12, 2017)

ukjohn said:


> *For those of you that like Burgen Soya and Linseed bread. You might like to know that Iceland Stores have it on offer at 50p a loaf at the moment.
> 
> John.*



Wow, that's a good price John, I wished I'd known earlier, I passed there today!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2017)

That is a bargain!  No Iceland near me, unfortunately


----------



## Lyn Smith (Jul 17, 2017)

They don't sell it in France. Anyone in France know of a local 
 alternative. P. L  E. A. S. E.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2017)

Lyn Smith said:


> They don't sell it in France. Anyone in France know of a local
> alternative. P. L  E. A. S. E.


When I was living in France donkey's years ago it was almost impossible to get sliced bread of any kind, and if you could find it, it was very expensive. We also found that, if we went to a boulangerie and got a freshly-baked loaf we really liked, we could never get it again because we didn't know all the different names for different types of loaf!

I'd suggest asking for bread baked using soya flour, as it is this that lowers the carb count per slice, and the inclusion of seeds will lower the GI (Glycaemic Index), meaning it will release energy slowly and steadily and reduce the likelihood of blood sugar spikes 

Having said that, I'd now really like a fresh baguette, torn in half lengthwise, liberally spread with salted butter and with a whole banana stuck in the middle!  Mmmmm!


----------



## Amigo (Jul 17, 2017)

It's all sold out in our Iceland I'm afraid!


----------



## Lyn Smith (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks Northener, will ask at local bio coop.  A baguette and a banana oh I wish.  Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## dawny1958 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ooh, Banana Sandwich, thick with butter, mashed Banana with sugar..........no wonder I'm here .......


----------

